# Advice on these scratches



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had these scratches since I bought the car. Don't know how they happened but i don't know the best way to repair them. Is a re-spray inevitable or would they buff or wet sand out?




























Cheers


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

They won't polish out, too deep i'm afraid. Only option is to have the side of the car resprayed 

Can i ask why you bought the car with those scratches? I can see it's an astra which there is thousands to choose from!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

rf860 said:


> They won't polish out, too deep i'm afraid. Only option is to have the side of the car resprayed
> 
> Can i ask why you bought the car with those scratches? I can see it's an astra which there is thousands to choose from!


Yeah i though so . Looking back i wish i didn't buy it, but i got a lot of money knocked off because of the scratches.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

also the rest of the car is spotless, its just that side.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I reckon £400 would get you a good quality respray on the side of the car since there is no damage to the metalwork, just paint.

Lesson learned lol.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Tbh i was hoping that they would buff or wet sand out ha, but thats about as much as i saved when i bought the car so cant complain too much. But in future i will be buying scratch free cars haa


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

octobersown said:


> Tbh i was hoping that they would buff or wet sand out ha, but thats about as much as i saved when i bought the car so cant complain too much. But in future i will be buying scratch free cars haa


Not all bad news then  Some of it would come out and some of it reduced but if your a perfectionist, you'd never be happy with it lol.

You do have to wonder what some people do to their cars though as those scratches looks like they've been caused by pure carelessness!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try a touch up pen, put a good layer down so its raised above the surface. They when dry, wet sand it down so its level with the panel and machine polish it. U mite be suprised at how good it mite come out. You cant make it worse. If you think its not worth a shot or not competent enough, get a mobile repairer out. Normally cost around £70-90 per defect. Well thats what I get quoted sometimes.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 for a smart repair.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Try a touch up pen, put a good layer down so its raised above the surface. They when dry, wet sand it down so its level with the panel and machine polish it. U mite be suprised at how good it mite come out. You cant make it worse. If you think its not worth a shot or not competent enough, get a mobile repairer out. Normally cost around £70-90 per defect. Well thats what I get quoted sometimes.


Yeah cheers for that mate. I actually bought a touch up pen but did a test application on the door sill and it looked rubbish but didn't think about doing that then wet sanding and buffing to blend it in. Will deffo try this at weekend cheers


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd try and sort it myself as well. Let us now how you get on.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Guna give it a go either tomorrow or weekend, I will get some pics hopefully it will be successful ha


----------

